# Show us your Labor Day weekend 2022 earnings



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

_What were your gross earnings on all trips for Labor Day weekend 2022?_

Please also indicate:

Which services (like UberX or UberEATS or UberXL) you used to generate the earnings
Whether your earnings include or exclude a Quest incentive bonus


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

$0 -couch, bbq, beer.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

With the crappy quests I drove about 5 hours over three days for $153.76 gonna stay home and bbq and ride my motorcycle this week. Nice days in Chimpcongo are dwindling fast.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

Holidays are a wash, best days are normal days.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Well I just did 3 trips in 2 1/2 hours this morning for $30.10, which includes the $3 of EV incentive and $0 tips. So yeah, living the dream so far.


----------



## gonzotildawn (May 28, 2016)

Waste of time... UberXL... Jersey Shore
50/20 Quest ($155 / $75)







BYE BYE Summer '22 !


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Uber X. Not fantastic, but good despite intense competition from local taxis who have the whole town hating on Uber.










As long as I'm maxed out physically doing trips from home for substantial cost savings, no problem really. Uber gets the tourist pax first, then the town bullies them into using local taxis. 😄

But yea, party is over until the holidays. Time for a vacation. 😉

$225 was tips. Only one $5 cash tip. 😱


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am on vacation. The pay you have is good as per 74 trips. I got 1 major problem with these $2000 weeks 129 hours surfing online . 
And 7 days a week. Do this in 5 days. Than it's better imho..
The drivers who do 7 days a week is poor pay as you are marrying a gig. Job. I was that guy years ago. Anymore not me 5 long days or less and a good pay
Feels great to take off on Saturdays and sundays. 
I did every event in my area for uber DTS . Bars. Events. I found a better medium


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

$170 in 4.5 hours on Saturday, UberX. Honestly better than I expected, as it's a ghost town around here. Didn't even bother trying yesterday and won't today. Expecting a really busy next weekend.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Drove 14 hours Sat/Sun evenings and grossed 31/hr, driveway to driveway. Around $430. No promotions. meh.

Prior to upfront pricing, this would have been $600.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

gonzotildawn said:


> Waste of time... UberXL... Jersey Shore
> 50/20 Quest ($155 / $75)
> View attachment 675591
> 
> BYE BYE Summer '22 !


yea, ONLY $53 an hour. complete waste of time. LOLZ


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> _What were your gross earnings on all trips for Labor Day weekend 2022?_
> 
> Please also indicate:
> 
> ...


$600 on Lyft and GrubHub. My Uber account is stuck in background check hell (day 3)...


----------



## night_driver (5 mo ago)

gonzotildawn said:


> Waste of time... UberXL... Jersey Shore
> 50/20 Quest ($155 / $75)
> View attachment 675591
> 
> BYE BYE Summer '22 !


How did you stay within that region without getting requests that took you away from the shore?


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Uber X. Not fantastic, but good despite intense competition from local taxis who have the whole town hating on Uber.
> 
> View attachment 675594
> 
> ...


129 hours online? LOL, wtf kind of editing is this, no way.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Uber X. Not fantastic, but good despite intense competition from local taxis who have the whole town hating on Uber.
> 
> View attachment 675594
> 
> ...


You were online 129 hours? That’s also only $15.42/hour before expenses.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> You were online 129 hours? That’s only $15.42/hour before expenses.


$15.42 an hour Ubering from my bed. Pretty cool uh? 😆


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Donatello said:


> 129 hours online? LOL, wtf kind of editing is this, no way.


He obviously forgot to change that part. And if he did max hours allowed for the week, that’s still not high after expenses.

I made my reply before I saw yours, so glad that some else caught that and has common sense.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> $15.42 an hour Ubering from my bed. Pretty cool uh? 😆


Not when entry level jobs are paying $19-20.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Not when entry level jobs are paying $19-20.


What entry level job let's me work when I'm sleeping? 🤣

Online time <> driving time = bad analysis.

Didn't anyone tell you?

It takes three miles with pax to pay for one mile without a pax.

It's not what you make, it's what you get to keep. I averaged 95 cents a mile on 100,000 ODOMETER miles driven last year Ubering right from my bed.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Invisible said:


> You were online 129 hours? That’s also only $15.42/hour before expenses.


The really big problem with gig work is guys stay online so many hours and think it's not work.
Buck that's its work.
Like my wifes w2 job. When she lives work. She is done....
You run that app. I want paid period...its work. Its time..


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> What entry level job let's me work when I'm sleeping? 🤣
> 
> Online time <> driving time = bad analysis.


Why would you run it while sleeping. I have a way better reason. My one platform gives me a hourly bonus. But you need acceptance of 90%+,. So you better go pick them up ..not you me..
And to me it's on call work..work. not just running a. App


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> What entry level job let's me work when I'm sleeping? 🤣
> 
> Online time <> driving time = bad analysis.
> 
> ...


Keep telling yourself that.

And one example of job you could get paid for while sleeping is Firefighter. When they have to stay at the station for days on end, they get paid while sleeping.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I would blow your mind if I post how much I earn a mile avg. Miles 1 week 5 days 400 to 500 most weeks 350
Last week 282


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> The really big problem with gig work is guys stay online so many hours and think it's not work.
> Buck that's its work.
> Like my wifes w2 job. When she lives work. She is done....
> You run that app. I want paid period...its work. Its time..


Ridesharing is a on call gig job. 

One can do it anywhere at anytime.

I just choose to be cost effective and not waste time, money and effort chasing trips.

I leverage my home field advantage to stay on longer thus have the most opportunity for whatever. Plus I'm well rested to take a nice, very profitable, long trip. 😁


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Keep telling yourself that.
> 
> And one example of job you could get paid for while sleeping is Firefighter. When they have to stay at the station for days on end, they get paid while sleeping.



I'm retired, no climbing ladders for me. 😁


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

bobby747 said:


> I am on vacation. The pay you have is good as per 74 trips. I got 1 major problem with these $2000 weeks 129 hours surfing online .
> And 7 days a week. Do this in 5 days. Than it's better imho..
> The drivers who do 7 days a week is poor pay as you are marrying a gig. Job. I was that guy years ago. Anymore not me 5 long days or less and a good pay
> Feels great to take off on Saturdays and sundays.
> I did every event in my area for uber DTS . Bars. Events. I found a better medium


MON TO THUR
3AM TO 9AM / 4X6 4x6 hours = 24

FRI and SAT
7AM to 3AM / 2x8 hours = 16

total 40 hours,
wish i could do more hours but my age and health with not allow it any more
------------------------


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I stopped driving August 20th and went to Hawaii so no money being made I’m just spending at the moment buying $50 t-shirts and coffee.


----------



## gonzotildawn (May 28, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> yea, ONLY $53 an hour. complete waste of time. LOLZ


I could have made some real money, but I turned down a trip @1:00 am Saturday that was going *511 minutes W*.
Had 10 hours driving at the time... didn't think another 18+ r/t was a good idea!

(I know this trip was a glitch,,, but it DID come my way)


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Mole said:


> I stopped driving August 20th and went to Hawaii so no money being made I’m just spending at the moment buying $50 t-shirts and coffee.
> View attachment 675621


Were in Canada now


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mole said:


> I stopped driving August 20th and went to Hawaii so no money being made I’m just spending at the moment buying $50 t-shirts and coffee.
> View attachment 675621


Is your dog towing you?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I hear u guys. I am 60. I was lucky I invested in a wheelchair van 2017....you need your own passengers. I am blessed. But it is not easy..


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> What entry level job let's me work when I'm sleeping? 🤣
> 
> Online time <> driving time = bad analysis.
> 
> ...


You grossed 95/mi over 100K miles. After gas/repairs/expenses for your F150, you are netting probably aroun 40K, for 130hours of on call work?


ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Ridesharing is a on call gig job.
> 
> One can do it anywhere at anytime.
> 
> ...


You are a long-trip cherrypicker.

Has upfront pricing hit your market? When it does your earnings will crater about 30%.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Who the hell ubers in an F150 is he a troll?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Donatello said:


> Who the hell ubers in an F150 is he a troll?


I thought so originally, but now I think he's a retiree who doesn't need the money and is just doing it to give him something to do.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I didn't even bother to go back out for the afternoon. I'm making chili and beef stew instead. Gotta get my lazy fall meals into the freezer


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Atom guy said:


> I didn't even bother to go back out for the afternoon. I'm making chili and beef stew instead. Gotta get my lazy fall meals into the freezer


Chili dogs for me and some picanha.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Is your dog towing you?


That is my sisters dog he seems to enjoy choking himself lol


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> _What were your gross earnings on all trips for Labor Day weekend 2022?_
> 
> Please also indicate:
> 
> ...


I would say, you first but ...


----------



## CaddyDave (6 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> And one example of job you could get paid for while sleeping is Firefighter. When they have to stay at the station for days on end, they get paid while sleeping.


Astronauts get paid while they sleep when they are at work too.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberX count: 68
UberEATS count: 2
Quest incentive achieved: $210
Total miles: 680
Total online hours: 28.5
Gross earnings (includes Quest): $916
Gross hourly: $32.14
Gross per mile: $1.34


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

129hours online? You're a moron dude. Run the numbers. That's ridiculous 1


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

OldBay said:


> You grossed 95/mi over 100K miles. After gas/repairs/expenses for your F150, you are netting probably aroun 40K, for 130hours of on call work?
> 
> You are a long-trip cherrypicker.
> 
> Has upfront pricing hit your market? When it does your earnings will crater about 30%.



I take all trips except if I'm waiting for my big/good one, which is only for a few seconds. The geography is in my favor, about zero long minute for short minute type trips. But I do them to see if I can get a long one later out of them.

I've done upfront elsewhere and so far it hasn't been a problem, in fact made more per mile, likely because they were shorties. I'll play with it further during the slowdown.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

80sDude said:


> 129hours online? You're a moron dude. Run the numbers. That's ridiculous 1


Yea that's 18.43 hours a day.

How's that even possible? 🤣

But it is apparently. Uber rounding up math. 😆


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

CaddyDave said:


> Astronauts get paid while they sleep when they are at work too.


Firemen and Astronauts are government jobs paid by taxpayers and thus not part of the real world free market captialism system where one is paid for what they actually produce, not laying on their asses.

Since my online time is mine, I choose to sleep. 🥳


----------



## CaddyDave (6 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Firemen and Astronauts are government jobs paid by taxpayers and thus not part of the real world free market captialism system where one is paid for what they actually produce, not laying on their asses.
> 
> Since my online time is mine, I choose to sleep. 🥳


Crab boat fishermen get paid when they sleep at work. They get paid by Red Lobster.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

CaddyDave said:


> Crab boat fishermen get paid when they sleep at work. They get paid by Red Lobster.


Crabmen get a percentage of the catch and Red Lobster buys their produce wholesale from the horses ass. 😆

Your all just jealous I gross $2000 a week from my bed. 🥳


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

@yeahno I think you don't understand the definition of human trafficking.

That being said, you are free to accept or decline any offers that come through that you don't think are fair.

You are wasting your time pissing in the wind.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Crabmen get a percentage of the catch and Red Lobster buys their produce wholesale from the horses ass. 😆
> 
> Your all just jealous I gross $2000 a week from my bed. 🥳


Cut the bullshit. One thing is a lie. With uber you dont make it from bed. Couch surfing some yes. You make it by working. How many miles on that 129 trips 900?? 
I break that in 5 days. I work hard. But in all fairness. I am different platform...I shoot for a total of 65 trips max.. if I do more . Than I am really killing it say 70
14 per day...max per week. No sat no sunday. As weekend warriors work Saturdays for reduced rates. Lack surges.
Keep it real 2000 from bed. That means you dont sleep.
Anytime my app runs I want pay. Uber lyft dont get me for free.never


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

yeahno said:


> Labor trafficking is a form of modern-day slavery in which individuals perform labor or services through the use of force, fraud, or coercion.
> 
> 
> Labor trafficking in the United States is a form of human trafficking where victims are made to perform a task through force, fraud or coercion as it occurs in the United States.


you're a moron. coercion involves force. no one is forcing you to turn the app on, or accept any offers. you're basically using an emotionally charged buzzword to make people feel sorry for you. as your user name says, yeah, no.

side note: i agree that many of the offers aren't "fair"... but it's not human trafficking.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

yeahno said:


> tipped great on uber and netted 1000 last 2 days
> lyft i mostly just chatted with "support"
> no need for lyft till they show details like uber
> 
> View attachment 675768


The vertical black bar doesn't help you. Not sure who convinced you otherwise.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

yeahno said:


> View attachment 675767
> 
> View attachment 675763
> 
> ...



Hahaha 🤣

I can't believe I actually read all that rant.😆.

The concern is legitimate, your being sent trips that are over 10 minutes away and likely not getting paid for it or you wouldn't be pissed.

Lyft is raping you and your tired of their shit.

Unfortunately there are others who are returning home from a trip, either as rideshare or personal, that would take trips like that because they are going that way anyway, which ironically is the intention of ridesharing.

So what would solve this problem of those ridesharing for a living and those just ridesharing when they are going someplace would be a filter of sorts that limits time to pickup pax at say 7 -10 minutes.

But of course if it's a profitable long trip you may be willing to go say 25 minutes to go 1.5 hours.

So a sort of sliding scale based upon time to pax and trip length and direction also as you want to reduce deadheading.

I think it's time Uber implemented something like this, but likely learning f from what drivers decline to determine something.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

yeahno said:


> its a modified edited picture cant be claimed as original or mine
> dont care if it helps or not
> i make em work if they care that much lmao
> thanks 4 ur concern winner


Simply saying that the vertical black bar has zero benefit to anyone.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

yeahno said:


> *Labor trafficking* is a form of *modern-day slavery* in which individuals perform labor or services through the use of force, *fraud*, or *coercion*.


See below for their example. No one is forcing you to drive for Lyft. And I suggest you stop driving for Lyft. 

Again, I'm not agreeing with the practices of Lyft, I'm just saying you're being overly dramatic.

You don't like Lyft don't drive for them. I don't like them either.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

@yeahno to put it another way...

I want my lawn mowed.

I'll pay you $0.05 to do it.

You say, that's ridiculous, and you are right.

But I have not committed a crime or trafficked anyone. Just made a ridiculous low offer that you are free to decline.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

yeahno said:


> nope they are not forcing me they are de*FRAUDING* me same thing mcfly
> 
> youre only showing 1 example there are various forms of slavery winner


so now name calling? i'm done. you're toxic. go f yourself


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> so now name calling? i'm done. you're toxic. go f yourself


Yeah he’s worse than me and I’m pretty toxic.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

thepukeguy said:


> Yeah he’s worse than me and I’m pretty toxic.


lol


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

this forum is full of trolls and dirty socks. it's hard to even find any useful information in here anymore. but it's like a bad car accident, you can't help but stare at the carnage as you drive by


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Friday I made $200 (8:30 pm to 9:00 am)
Saturday i made $150 
Sunday I made $180
And monday I made $50


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Saturday was $90, but with no quest or bonus, I lost interest fast. Sunday I was sick, Monday was $90, $30 before 5 am, $60 after. Phish was in town, so all cheap, smelly riders


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Friday I made $200 (8:30 pm to 9:00 am)
> Saturday i made $150
> Sunday I made $180
> And monday I made $50


Shit money 😔


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> you're a moron. coercion involves force. no one is forcing you to turn the app on, or accept any offers. you're basically using an emotionally charged buzzword to make people feel sorry for you. as your user name says, yeah, no.
> 
> side note: i agree that many of the offers aren't "fair"... but it's not human trafficking.











FACT SHEET: LABOR TRAFFICKING (English)


A fact sheet on labor trafficking.




www.acf.hhs.gov





I would say he does have a point.

While no coercion, fraud is a point.






Looks more like undeniable labor exploitation and a step, in some cases, from becoming labor trafficking if you add those who rent cars into the equation, remember? lesser pay for renters? Yeah, that sort of sounds like the last case they show, the hook is obviously the inability of the driver to leave the job, even if the driver didn't have a place, the car becomes his bed and thusly he is locked into ubering or face the streets, a high amount of labor trafficking cases use that to keep the victims on the lick, those who don't use coercion, of course.

Wage theft is undeniable as well, tips and surges they pocket.



https://www.uber.com/newsroom/ubers-commitment-disrupt-human-trafficking/



This also makes this much more funneh, given Uber is the number one choice for human traffickers when they want to move their victims.


----------



## Lazy River (7 mo ago)

My labor day weekend was alright. I didn't make a ton of money, but I hit my quest reward by 11pm on sat night. Went right home and took Sunday and Monday off.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

Donatello said:


> FACT SHEET: LABOR TRAFFICKING (English)
> 
> 
> A fact sheet on labor trafficking.
> ...


Well if it was undeniable people wouldn’t be denying it. So if it isn’t undeniable then what is it? 😂


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

thepukeguy said:


> Well if it was undeniable people wouldn’t be denying it. So if it isn’t undeniable then what is it? 😂





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockholm_syndrome



¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> UberX count: 68
> UberEATS count: 2
> Quest incentive achieved: $210
> Total miles: 680
> ...





Heisenburger said:


> UberX count: 68
> UberEATS count: 2
> Quest incentive achieved: $210
> Total miles: 680
> ...


@Heisenburger you are a slacker!!!
Spend too much time unpaid making threads here. Imagine how much you could make if you quit screwing around and actually did some work!!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Saturday was $90, but with no quest or bonus, I lost interest fast. Sunday I was sick, Monday was $90, $30 before 5 am, $60 after. Phish was in town, so all cheap, smelly riders


Yea but onto the more important stuff
Did you hit that ?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> @Heisenburger you are a slacker!!!
> Spend too much time unpaid making threads here. Imagine how much you could make if you quit screwing around and actually did some work!!!


Yeah I know. But too many Monday through Friday only monkeys around here so I don't work for just $22 hourly gross. I'm a weekends only dude getting that $32 hourly gross.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea but onto the more important stuff
> Did you hit that ?


Most were 4 baggers, and I’m not desperate


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

asdf


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Shit money 😔


$580 in profit for a weekend in the worst month of the year not counting the other $470 in expenses I'm not counting.

So I had $1050 for the weekend and $580 in profit for about 39-40 hours worked and probobly 8-10 hours of watching netflix.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Rampage said:


> $0 -couch, bbq, beer.


Ditto


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> What entry level job let's me work when I'm sleeping? 🤣
> 
> Online time <> driving time = bad analysis.
> 
> ...


Time out your bragging about 100,000 miles for $95,000 in 1 year am I reading that right omg horrible..if I read it right.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> @Heisenburger you are a slacker!!!
> Spend too much time unpaid making threads here. Imagine how much you could make if you quit screwing around and actually did some work!!!


This forum costs cash


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> Time out your bragging about 100,000 miles for $95,000 in 1 year am I reading that right omg horrible..if I read it right.


Why is that? Grossing $95,000 is somehow a bad thing?

I've calculated that my ENTIRE costs of ridesharing, including cleaning, phones, insurance and taxes, is .75 cents a mile which includes .14 cents a mile savings towards a replacement vehicle. That leaves .20 cents a mile for personal expenses etc. or an income of .20 + .14 = .34 cents a mile x 100,000 miles or $34,000 clear last year..

Remember I just do this from home, not hustling or doing deals etc. I don't think earning what would be an apx. $42,000 a year at a normal job from the comfort of my bed isn't such a bad deal.

I mean people are going to college, have huge student loans to replay and here my lazy ass is making $42,000 a year from my bed. 😁


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I disagree as you say from your bed.how did you do 130 rides from your bed. You had to drive 130 people. 
I am not trying to be an asshole but your math is poor . No sss. Paid into. No work mans comp. 
Making those numbers is ok but not 42k a year doing 129 hours on app. And over 100 rides. I got buddy who do x only hit all long trips do $1500 a week on 25 rides.
I personally dont take long trips. Maybe you are young and have no Bill's I just turned 60. I want real pay. My wife is a simple worker . Besides free healthcare 3 weeks vacation. Just high school she earns more than that. Not by much. But 401k too.
My point is you got nothing to brag about.
It would be different if you did say 80 rides...that's a ton. Over 6 days and earned $2500 week. 
What's your age what market...if you are a student than to me it would be better. If your .market is .n.j thats horrible. If Mississippi. I would say very good.
You see I come across as and asshole. But obey the numbers is not really doing this.
You are content with the numbers.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> I disagree as you say from your bed.how did you do 130 rides from your bed. You had to drive 130 people.
> I am not trying to be an ***** but your math is poor . No sss. Paid into. No work mans comp.
> Making those numbers is ok but not 42k a year doing 129 hours on app. And over 100 rides. I got buddy who do x only hit all long trips do $1500 a week on 25 rides.
> I personally dont take long trips. Maybe you are young and have no Bill's I just turned 60. I want real pay. My wife is a simple worker . Besides free healthcare 3 weeks vacation. Just high school she earns more than that. Not by much. But 401k too.
> ...


I did 74 trips over 129 hours and nearly all of them when completed, went home back to bed. 😁

_*"Over 6 days and earned $2500 week."*_

Oh I've had those weeks also, once as high as $3000. The op asked about Labor Day weekend and I posted $2000.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

129 hours online is work.why do I say this . The app is work as you baby sit it. I give up you win.those #s are not special on labor day weekend your DTS right. Highest pay in usa.


----------



## jerseyuber79 (6 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Shit money 😔













ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Shit money 😔


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

jerseyuber79 said:


> View attachment 676471


Good money for the hours online. Promos helped.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Dee Jay's bar A


----------

